
Interactive infographic - Large tech financials - instakill
http://46.4.100.197/Infographics/Sep2011/Sep2011.aspx
======
lobster_johnson
There are so many problems with this way of drawing charts, but here are some
of them:

1) Bars need to be drawn from the axis. In this chart, the down-facing bars
actually start at a positive number, which makes them look longer than they
should be.

2) Comparing two sets of numbers by mirroring them across the X axis is a bad
idea because it's visually difficult to compare them. Made even worse by #1.

3) Using buildings to represent bars, really? Why do that when the black bar
used for the negative bars is so much more readable?

4) What are the coloured discs at the foot of each building for?

------
DrinkWater
Silverlight required. Great!

~~~
instakill
I know. Was quite reluctant to download it too.

